# For adoption: Several CB Chinese C. orientalis--local NYC



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay gang:

So my friend Lauren and her boyfriend Walter are keeping _C. orientalis_ with fire-bellied toads in a fairly small aqua-terrarium (six years, no fights, no predation; by her account, the bombinas let the newts bask on them) Had 3 mature adults acquired from local pet shops--now 10 more sub-adults, several larvae (they've been able to place 40) . Their goal is to cut down to maybe 3 of the same sex Will adopt out to responsible people, local pickup only.

This can be a cool gift for kids, teachers or any amphibian enthusiast. (Alas, my set ups are too warm.) These are CB and they all eat. Local pickup only (She has no idea how to ship amphibians.)

P. S.

Yes, I've invited them to our monthly frog parties


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll take a couple of them. Would you be able to bring them to our next gathering at Fauna at the end of the month?

*EDIT*

Actually... nevermind. I thought about giving them to my friend, but I don't think he's responsible enough to keep these. Sorry for the premature offer. lol


----------

